# ID help please



## tickerbox (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey guys,

Here is a pic taken this week near St Albans NSW. There are a lot of these about at the moment on the property. This is the only pic I have. I think it is a Tiger snake, but not sure.

Your expert help would be greatly appreciated.

I hope the attachment works.

Cheers.


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 11, 2013)

Tiger snake notechis scuttatus


----------



## Bushman (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree with Pittownboy. It looks most like a Tiger Snake due to the bands, colouration, locality and vaguely visible square frontal scale.


----------



## tickerbox (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys. I appreciate your help. 

There are a lot of snake species in the area, but this is the only type to emerge so far after the cold.


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 11, 2013)

I've caught tigers in braidwood on rocks surrounded by light snow fall.


----------



## tickerbox (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow, I guess the Tigers manage cold weather well. I suppose they could never survive in Tassie if they couldn't.


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 11, 2013)

Tigers are cold weather species that's why there in Victoria and in the high country of snowy mountains


----------

